# Transport Gigant Problem mit Patch 1.3



## Mankkind (8. April 2006)

Hallo,

als ich die letzte PC Games bekam habe ich mich riesig gefreud als ich sah, dass diesmal unter anderem Transport Gigant als Vollversion dabei war. Daher hab ich es gleich Installiert und auch gespielt. Leider bemerkte ich ein Paar kleine Bugs und hab mir auf der Offizielen Homepage von Transport Gigant gleich mal die aktuellen Patches  gezogen.

Als ich diese Installiert hatte und nun wieder Spielen wollte kam:

"Bitte legen Sie die Original-CD "Transport Gigant CD1" ein.

Hat jemand einen guten Vorschlag zur lösung meines Problems?? 

Have a nice Day.


----------



## Herbboy (8. April 2006)

die PCG-vollversionen sind grundsätzlich bereits gepatcht und stellen eine eigene version dar, in der ein quasi"CD crack" schon drin ist - andere patches usw. sind inkompatibel. steht an sich auch immer bei der installation mit dabei. also musst du wohl de- und neuinstallieren, ohne patch.

das ist natürlich nicht nur bei der PCG so, sondern auch bei anderen magazinen.


----------



## dskl (10. April 2006)

Herbboy am 08.04.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> die PCG-vollversionen sind grundsätzlich bereits gepatcht und stellen eine eigene version dar, in der ein quasi"CD crack" schon drin ist - andere patches usw. sind inkompatibel. steht an sich auch immer bei der installation mit dabei. also musst du wohl de- und neuinstallieren, ohne patch.
> 
> das ist natürlich nicht nur bei der PCG so, sondern auch bei anderen magazinen.




Frage?
Dann kann man wohl auch nicht das ADDON 'Down Under' installieren ?

Didi


----------



## Nali_WarCow (10. April 2006)

dskl am 10.04.2006 11:23 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage?
> Dann kann man wohl auch nicht das ADDON 'Down Under' installieren ?


Wenn das AddOn den aktuellen Patch benötigt, dann wird das wohl nicht gehen. Außer wenn das Spiel danach ausschließlich über die Original CD des AddOns läuft. (Weiß ich jetzt aber auswendig nicht). Das Problem mit den Vollversionen ist, dass diese leicht verändert wurden und so auch die PCG Disk als Original akzeptieren oder keine CD Abfrage mehr haben. Installiert man jedoch einen Patch, dann kommt die CD Abfrage wieder rein.
Eine andere Alternative wäre wenn das AddOn demnächst bei der PCG auf der Disk ist. Da sollte dann dafür gesorgt sein, daß es läuft.


----------



## legionaer1 (20. April 2006)

Herbboy am 08.04.2006 21:01 schrieb:
			
		

> die PCG-vollversionen sind grundsätzlich bereits gepatcht und stellen eine eigene version dar, in der ein quasi"CD crack" schon drin ist - andere patches usw. sind inkompatibel. steht an sich auch immer bei der installation mit dabei. also musst du wohl de- und neuinstallieren, ohne patch.
> 
> das ist natürlich nicht nur bei der PCG so, sondern auch bei anderen magazinen.




Hallo Herbboy, ich glaube nicht das die Vollversion von Transport Gigant bereits gepacht ist, man seht das z.B. daran das die Flugzeuge in der Luft nicht Vorrang von den Flugzeugen auf dem Boden haben oder die Routenfindung bei den Zügen funktioniert auch nicht   , die und viele andere Bugs müßten laut Bugfixliste behoben werden   .

Wie kann ich die Vollversion von PCG Patchen  

Kann vielleicht einer aus PCG die Frage beantworten. Danke.


----------



## legionaer1 (20. April 2006)

Mankkind am 08.04.2006 20:56 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> als ich die letzte PC Games bekam habe ich mich riesig gefreud als ich sah, dass diesmal unter anderem Transport Gigant als Vollversion dabei war. Daher hab ich es gleich Installiert und auch gespielt. Leider bemerkte ich ein Paar kleine Bugs und hab mir auf der Offizielen Homepage von Transport Gigant gleich mal die aktuellen Patches  gezogen.
> 
> ...




@ Mankkind

Hi,

hast Du vielleicht das Problem mit dem Patch bei der Vollversion von Transport Gigant in den Griff bekommen?

Man ist das ärgerlich das man die "Vollversion" nicht Patchen kann,
ich verzfeifle fast 
 
an den Signalen der Züge, die fahren dauernd in den Deadlock obwohl die
Strecke war eine andere vorgegeben ....
  

Hat vielleicht jemand ein Rat, eine Idee.

Danke für alle Posts im Voraus


----------

